# Turbo the QR25



## Sweetass04sentra (Feb 16, 2004)

Well ive decided to turbo the QR25, im talking with PTI right now on what to go with, dont know when the project will be done hopefully soon, but in no hurry since the car gets stored for winter anyways, just figured id let you know, i know there is some subjects on this topic but still i wanted to post my news


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

PTI is the best way to go. good decision (for once, lol)

anyways, we'd prefer you not really post something like this, because people tend to talk big and not actually do anything...so for now I'm gonna close it. Just so you know


----------

